# D day announcement anniversary



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

On Friday it will be a year since STBXH told me he wanted to divorce, I love you but not in love with you speech, two days before Christmas. It has been a hell of a year. The closer the day and Christmas get, the harder each day is. I cannot wait until the first year is behind me. We have a settlement agreement all ready to go, first court date set in February. My heart pounds every day. I so want this pain to end. I put out our stockings today, mine and the boys anyway. Just put his aside, maybe the kids will fill it for him. After 28 years, I still can't get my head around this happening. I promised myself I would enjoy what I could of the holidays,and I am going to do that. Thinking about all of you, .remember the good times


----------

